# MTD Power Steering Planetary Gear Repair



## snowdevil64 (Jan 21, 2019)

I recently purchased a 2000 White(MTD) Snow Boss snowblower with the Easy Steer planetary steering system. The issue is that the inner planetary bearings/bushings on one side are worn out. There are a few post about replacing the 3 inner needle bearings which I already new about. The problem is that the planetary gears in my snowblower don't have inner needle bearings. The inner gear has some sort of sleeve and the outer gear has a shouldered bronze sleeve bearing. My question is does anyone know what these sleeves/bushings are or will the needle bearings mentioned in the previous posts work. I checked the gears on the good side and they don't have needle bearings so it isn't a case of the old bearings having disintegrated. I also doubt anyone has been in there before. I bought this from an older couple and the unit is in very good shape other than this. The other bad news is that according to the parts diagrams for this machine, the replacement shaft assembly is no longer available even if i wanted to go that route. If anyone has any information on this I would greatly appreciate it< thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just mic up most of my bearings and bushings and order that stuff from Grainger and go and pick it up, unless I can get them cheaper from Amazon


----------



## snowdevil64 (Jan 21, 2019)

I forgot to include the model # of the snowblower so here it is. 31AH5F3F190


----------

